# [Poll] What R U Running



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

​
*What are you running?*

Liberty3 321.43%Th3ory857.14%Ecipse321.43%Bioweaponx00.00%Custom00.00%


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok guy, I like polls and I am curious. Just what is everyone running?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Currently playing with eclipse. Beautiful ROM, Really looking forward to what Liberty does with .893(or what ever is official) but I know Kejar said he doesn't like leaked updates.

Seems like I change my ROM between the 3 every other week. lol


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

right now I'm on purity by th3oryrom...tried all of the th3oryroms and liberty. I like liberty but 2.5 of purity is my favorite that I've flashed so far.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness custom roms and tweaks on bionic are awesome. thanks to all! I have & will hit you up. if you make it obvious how I can. ffs

sorry.. thought I was on twitter.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Oh my goodness custom roms and tweaks on bionic are awesome. thanks to all! I have & will hit you up. if you make it obvious how I can. ffs
> 
> sorry.. thought I was on twitter.


Lol fail

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

just got my bionic about a week ago and i flashed th3ory's hift3r rom with the blurry ic3 theme. i don't see that changing any time soon.


----------

